# Авиация > До 1945 >  Red Stars – Black Cross’s Ally over Poland. Soviet Aviation over East Part of Poland

## mirekw

There will be edited a new book in Poland concerning Soviet-Polish air war in 1939. It should be released in August or September 2008. Just now I have done some author’s and editorial’s corrections. The end of editorial works is seen, :-)

The title: *Red Stars – Black Cross’s Ally over Poland. Soviet Aviation over East Part of Poland in September, October 1939.*

The book has about 200 pages (size A-5), about 51.400 words. There are 16 color drawings of Soviet and Polish planes, plus about 60 black and white photos. Some used photos are known but other are not.

For many English, Russian readers it is not good information - the whole book is done only in Polish. There are no any English, Russian text, summary etc. I do not suppose, that this material could be done in English or in Russian in the future (it is quite small market for such “strange” stories). Maybe I am wrong?

This is the first book focused about this quite less know small air war on the beginning of WW II. The Soviet during invasion on Poland (17 IX 1939) had also used quite large air forces (about 3.300 combat, land military planes). During this very short war there were used in fact less aviation forces - about 1.000 combat planes. There were in fact not so many air combats between Soviet invasion air forces and Polish Lotnictwo Wojskowe.

During this air war Soviet had used additional (beside to VVS RKKA) aviation forces like: a few NKVD air units, plus tens of civil planes taken from GVF - Aeroflot. The last, large, air force, which was also used against Poland was maritime aviation (Baltic and Black See aviation units). 

The Soviet planes had done the last combat flights about 7 October 1939. Soviet air units had done the last flights later, then Luftwaffe against Poles.

This is the third material, which I have written about this particular topic. First was printed in 2003, next in 2005, and just now it will be a book.
The whole material has been written with the support of many sources: Soviet archive document, Polish documents, many book printed in Russian, Poland and other countries and last but not least – support of friends.

Other my texts about this “small Russian-Poles air war”:

2005: *Ratas over Eastern Part of Poland. I-16 During Soviet Aggression on Poland. „Szczury” nad Kresami. Myśliwce I-16 podczas sowieckiej agresji na Polskę IX-X 1939 r.,* p. 7, 18 b&w photos, [in:] Militaria XX wieku 5 (8)/2005.
2003: *Soviet Aviation in War over Poland, September 1939, Vol. 2. Lotnictwo sowieckie w wojnie nad Polską wrzesień 1939 roku, cz.1;* p. 6, 7 b&w photos, [in:] Militaria i Fakty 5-6/2003.
2003: *Soviet Aviation in War over Poland, September 1939, Vol. I. Lotnictwo sowieckie w wojnie nad Polską wrzesień 1939 r., cz. 1;* p. 5, 7 b&w photos, [in:] Militaria i Fakty 4/2003.

Regards,
Mirek Wawrzyński

----------


## Холостяк

Любопытная книга... Особенно сейчас она в Польше будет актуальна - как никак сейчас в Польше прямо таки волна обиды за агрессию Советского Союза в 1939 году... В этой теме множество книг, фильмов и разговора... Вот бы написали что-нибудь по теме типа - спасибо Советскому воину, что спас Польшу от фашизма...! Что-то совсем не видел подобного... Хммм... Ну да ладно... По тексту...

Немного не понял относительно: 
"..... This is the first book focused about this quite less know small air war on the beginning of WW II. The Soviet during invasion on Poland (17 IX 1939) had also used quite large air forces (about 3.300 combat, land military planes). During this very short war there were used in fact less aviation forces - about 1.000 combat planes. There were in fact not so many air combats between Soviet invasion air forces and Polish Lotnictwo Wojskowe. 
During this air war Soviet had used additional (beside to VVS RKKA) aviation forces like: a few NKVD air units, plus tens of civil planes taken from GVF - Aeroflot. The last, large, air force, which was also used against Poland was maritime aviation (Baltic and Black See aviation units).... "

Накануне войны авиация Польши не являлась отдельным родом войск. 745 самолетов различных типов и назначений (более 400 боевых и около 300 учебно -тренировочных),сведенных в шесть авиаполков, подивизионно базировались на аэродромах вблизи Варшавы, Кракова, Познани, Торуни, Лиды, Вильно и Львова. Согласно данным польского исследователя Ежи Павляка, военная авиация Польши насчитывала только 771 самолет (с учетом резерва, учебных и ремонтирующихся), но, как указано в монографии Анджея Пжедпельски "Авиация Войска Польского 1918-1996", на 1 сентября 1939 в составе боевых частей (вместе с морской авиацией) находилось лишь 404 исправные машины. Откуда у Вас в книге появилась цельная ТЫСЯЧА БОЕВЫХ САМОЛЕТОВ???? Потом смотрим хронологию агрессии... Немцы все таки атаковали первыми и Польша бросила всю авиацию на отражение их удара и немцы в первые дни уже сбили только в воздушных боях 52 польских самолета, множество самолетов уничтожена на аэродромах... Всего 72% от всей авиации Польши было уничтожено немцами...
Потом, 17 сентября 1939 года, было вторжение Советских войск... Поляки отправили все свое войско на отражение немецкой агрессии и на восточном фронте у них было очень мало войск... Хотя разведку они вели интенсивно... 1939.09.16 , 07: 55 - Ямпольский погранотряд. Польский самолет-разведчик нарушил советское воздушное пространство в р-не п.Теофиполь, на участке погранзаставы "Степановка". 1939.09.16, 11:54 - Ямпольский погранотряд. В р-не с.Дидковцы, в 2км южнее г.Ямполь на советской территории совершил вынужденную посадку польский учебный самолет Р-13 Радомской военной пилотной школы. Советскими пограничниками задержаны 2 польских пилота. 
Кстати, воевать с Советами поляки не собирались... Среди Советских войск тоже настроения были не агрессивные... Поэтому и 17 сентября по радио был передан приказ Рыдз-Смиглы Польским войскам: _«Советы вторглись. Приказываю осуществить отход в Румынию и Венгрию кратчайшими путями. С Советами боевых действий не вести, только в случае попытки с их стороны разоружения наших частей. Задача для Варшавы и Модлина, которые должны защищаться от немцев, без изменений. Части, к расположению которых подошли Советы, должны вести с ними переговоры с целью выхода гарнизонов в Румынию, или Венгрию»._ 

Хотя ЕДИНИЧНЫЕ бои все таки были..., несколько единиц самолетов обоих сторон было сбито..., но не как Вы пишете "not so many air combats" (не так много)... 

Потом сюда вписывать авиацию НКВД, Аэрофлот... Мое мнение - это не сколько скрупулезность в исторических моментах, сколько "свалить все до кучи"... Особенно агрессоры в лице "Аэрофлота"... Млин... Еще сколько официанток-агрессорок в летной столовке было напиши! Во, можно тогда черкнуть, что сейчас самолеты "Аэрофлота" прилетают в Польшу для агрессии... 

*Я считаю: если ставить в названии книги на один уровень "Красную звезду - Черный крест" в отношении агрессии Советских войск против Польши, то как тогда назвать такую "активную и мужественную" защиту своей Родины - Войском Польским на Советско-Польском фронте??? Есть одно такое наименование в наших словянских языках...* 

Я не историк в этой теме, но сразу видно - одно название говорит, что это не историческое исследование, а очередная  .... И игра слов такая в плоскости - "не так много", 1000 боевых самолетов...., - это подтверждает... 
*Или я не прав???*

Есть ссылочки по этой темке для собеседников:
http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/...ka/polska.html
http://www.hrono.ru/sobyt/1939pol.html
http://www.polska.ru/polska/historia/wws.html
http://militera.lib.ru/research/meltyukhov2/03.html
.

Я понял, что на русском книги не будет, в чем высказал сожаление автор... Хммм... Так тут и нормальное явление! 
- А зачем нам такая книга на русском? Там что, реально что-то новое вскрыто, что россиянам надо узнать и от нас усиленно скрывают? Показаны новые документы? 
- Учить нас своему взгляду на историю и пересмотреть историю в "нужном" ракурсе? 
- Вызвать у нас чувство вины за своих предков, по прочтении книги? 
- Смысл перевода подобной книги на русский язык?

Не будем специально поднимать факты из истории "добрых" отношений Польши к России... У меня родственники с Украины... Имею право и про Украину... Тогда неплохо бы на польском форуме запостить, что типа в Украине издана книга об агрессии польских гайдуков да шляхтичей, которые в свое время завоевали почти всю Украину, да постреляли и порубали там кучу невинного народу..., заставили на себя батрачить и называть пАнами... Ну и естественно пожалеть, шо книга не на польской мове.... Интересно как поляки бы среагировали? 
 
.
Вроде никого не обидел? Без политики, на примерах... Адекватно стартопику...

----------


## mirekw

Hi thanks for long post
Sorry but I do not write Russian, but read and speak a little. 
Some errors in your post.




> Откуда у Вас в книге появилась цельная ТЫСЯЧА БОЕВЫХ САМОЛЕТОВ????


1. I did not write that Lotnictwo Wojskowe had on the 1-st line 1000 but it is written that VVS RKKA had used activly about 1000 combat planes of about 3300 gathered on 17 IX 39. It was enough for such small + short air war.





> Среди Советских войск тоже настроения были не агрессивные...


2. There are many Polish memories from KOP or other land forces soldiers, who confirmed of being under attack of VVS RKKA (like: 22, 24, 30 IX or 1 X). The last Russian air attack against was done on the begining of X 1939 (against soldiers of SGO Polesie). 

There are of course more VVS RKKA air attack done in this 2-3 weeks. The last combat reccon of VVS RKKA was reported on 7 X. 
I have written about this too. 
As you know official Russian losses figures of 17-30 IX are given about 1500 (KIA, KIFA, DoW) + next 2000 wounded. Russian were not killed, wounded by plenty of thrown "flowers, apples and potatos" by Białorussian and Ukrianinans + Jews. They lost their life mostly in combat against Poles in this period. 
BTW: There are on the book the list of 11 Russian VVS RKKA crew's members killed during this war - all reason. 

There are of course information about this R-XIII and other 5 Polish planes "captured" by Russian in 13-16 IX. These planes rather strayed (like this 3 P.37 on 13 IX) and did not made any "secret" reccon. Polish crews had orders to fly to the south-east part of part of Poland and rather lost orientation, then made such deliberatly reccon. 
Second Poish plane, you should know from this document, had escapted to Poland  was "PWS-26" . This was not standard plane in any 1-st line reccon units (like R-XIII + RWD-14) - but was from training unit. It menas both plane were from training school and were not from combat one. 

Some of Polish crews from these captured Polish planes (13-16 IX) were later killed in "Katyń" - the names are given of course. 

On East there were on 17 IX still about 150-170 Polish combat planes (low quality of them; lack of fuel, ammunition, field workshop) + next a few hundreds civil and training planes. Part of them had escaped to Romania (about 300: military, civil, training) + to other countries (like about 90 to Latvia).




> "not so many air combats" (не так много)...


Sorry, but you do not undrestand my words. In fact it means it was a few air clashes/ or air combats, or not so many. About 3-7 air combats. Which 3 could be sure, next not so but probably. So again not so many.   Mostly Polish plane were shot by Soviet A/A. The same danger was for Soviet planes, which were often shot by onw A/A unit.  

NKVD + GVF Aerofłot
NKVD had used a few zvienos of separate escadrlia (they had R-5 or U-2) for liasion (sviazi) flights, no direct military combat. Maybe it will be surprise for you but border NKVD units was subordinated to commnad of land RKKA. Border units were on the top/"leaders" of land attack along whole Soviet-Poles border. They took active action in 17-19 IX along whole border.

You should know that GVF was planed for war as an air transport units. Such planes like P-5, or G-2/ civil TB-3 had transported mail, food, newspapers, soldiers, wounded etc. to the military zone and operated as support aviation. RKKA had recived about 160 tons of such things in this war. 




> Так, 1 октября по иказу командующего самостоятельной оперативной группы "Полесье" генерала Клееберга командир приданной группе 13-й разведывательной эскадрильи капитан Э.Перункевич вместе с поручиком К.Радзивиллом производил разведку дислокации гитлеровских войск на самолете ПВС-26. После выполнения задания разведчик подвергся нападению трех "мессершмиттов". Разведчик не был вооружен, а летчики не имели даже парашютов. Но отвага и летное искусство капитана Перункевича не позволили немецким истребителям уничтожить польский самолет. Эдмунд Перункевич стал последним польским пилотом, выполнявшим боевые вылеты (вплоть до 5 октября) в Оборонительной войне 1939г.


Fany but story is semi-true! In fact PWS-26 was attacked by 3 I-16s. It was 
the last air comabats on 1 and later was second on 3 or 4 X, when Soviet "3" I-16s had atatcked the reccon PWS-26 of SGO Polesie. The memories of Piorunkiewcz was edited in 1960 (censorships/ ban to mention that was any Polish-Soviet war in 1939 up to 1988), There are not mentioned any "Me 109" - only the attack of enemy planes  I have his memories in my archive). In 90. was edited memoreis of famoues Polish aviation constructor T. Sołtyk, who from the ground did observe this particular air combats. He was professional aviation constructor in PZL (before 1939 and up to 1970). He told in his memories that PWS-26 was under attacked of  "Ratas"/I-16s.

Summary 
So all these from links below are well know for me (Mieltiuchov from the second edition not from 2001 but from 2004 - quite bigger one). There are in my book many, new information based on: Soviet, Poles archive material/ reports, documents orders etc, plus many memories of Soviet, Poles soldiers, who were there and fought themselves.   

Book is  written to present this rather small known chapter of air war in 1939. Materials are such much corssed from both side as I could do this. Studing this subject for many years I know it quite good and deep  

Regards,
Mirek Wawrzyński

Sorry for writing in English (and some misundrestanding) but I do not write in Russian language.

----------


## Холостяк

> Hi thanks for long post. Sorry but I do not write Russian, but read and speak a little. 
> Some errors in your post.


Привет!
Не проблема. Тема интересная. Бывают некоторые затруднения в переводе, но нормальное общение всегда исправит эти трудности.




> 1. I did not write that Lotnictwo Wojskowe had on the 1-st line 1000 but it is written that VVS RKKA had used activly about 1000 combat planes of about 3300 gathered on 17 IX 39. It was enough for such small + short air war...


Спасибо за Ваше уточнение... Я действительно, первоначально понял перевод, что с советской стороны 3300 самолетов и с польской стороны 1000... Я не занимался этой исторической вехой, сейчас только посмотрел по публикациям цифры и хронологию. Если действительно поверхностно отнестись к написанию книги, то есть не как к историческому исследованию, а как к общественно-популярной публицистике, то можно как Вы "прикинуть" 3300 боевых самолетов находящихся в Военных округах Белоруссии и Украины... И так же приблизительно указать что "реально" участвовать в конфликте может около 1000. Однако при написании книги, я думаю, надо более точнее указывать цифры, чтоб поближе подойти к исторической действительности. Как никак это серьезная тема.

Вот по ссылке я нашел следующие данные:

http://www.airwar.ru/history/av2ww/s...sovpolska.html

_".... Основной ударной силой бомбардировочной авиации являлись СБ. В Белоруссии они в основном сосредотачивались в полках 16-й, 18-й и 70-й авиабригад. Самой мощной являлась 16-я - три полностью укомплектованных пятиэскадрильных полка, уже хорошо освоивших эту технику. На Украине в боевой готовности находилась 10-я авиабригада, полки которой дислоцировались вокруг Белой Церкви. Ими же были укомплектованы дальнеразведывательные эскадрильи, стоявшие в Быхове, Смоленске, Бердичеве. Всего на 1 сентября имелось 637 СБ. В качестве легких бомбардировщиков использовались бипланы P-Z. Их насчитывалось 286 штук. Тяжелые ТБ-3 должны были действовать в основном в качестве транспортных машин. Их в округах имелось 157, но техника устарела, была сильно изношена и боеспособна была примерно половина от этого количества самолетов. На Белорусском фронте (в 3-м тбап из 75 машин исправны были только 38). Интересно, что самолеты более поздних выпусков с моторами М-34 по проценту боеготовых даже уступали старым бомбардировщикам с М-17. Две трети их в Киевском округе были прикованы к земле. Дальние бомбардировщики ДБ-3, сосредоточенные в армиях особого назначения, к операции не привлекались._
_Истребительная авиация была представлена И-15 бис (440 машин), И-16 (851, из них 40 пушечных в эскадрильях двухместных истребителей, таких как 5-я и 8-я на Украине) и ДИ-6, 94-я штурмовая - теми же ДИ-6. Но к силам ВВС фронтов следует добавить авиацию армейских групп, которые имели отдельные разведывательные эскадрильи, и эскадрильи, приданные корпусам. В этих частях имелись самолеты Р-1О, P-Z, Р-5 и У-2. Р-10 тогда являлся новинкой. Он начал поступать лишь весной 1939 г., и к началу польской кампании ими успели полностью или частично перевооружить две эскадрильи в Белоруссии (30-ю и 43-ю) и четыре на Украине (36-ю, 52-ю, 34-ю и 44-ю). Все они приняли участие в последовавших операциях. Но старых Р-5 тоже оставалось очень много - 247 машин."...._

Надо сказать, что приведенные цифры включают всю авиацию двух приграничных округов, т.е. вместе с запасными полками и резервом. На фронте, конечно, задействовали значительно меньше техники.

Состав, организация и дислокация Авиации на 1939 год (Excel doc):
http://rkka.ru/handbook/disl/vvs201039.xls

Боевой и численный состав, в том числе Авиации Красной Армии на 1940 год:
http://rkka.ru/handbook/data/bchs1040.xls

Вот непосредственно какие подразделения участвовали в боевых действиях:
http://rkka.ru/handbook/ozuzb/index.htm




> You should know that GVF was planed for war as an air transport units. Such planes like P-5, or G-2/ civil TB-3 had transported mail, food, newspapers, soldiers, wounded etc. to the military zone and operated as support aviation. RKKA had recived about 160 tons of such things in this war.


Гражданская авиация специальных авиагрупп для поддержки войск в этой кампании не развертывала, ограничиваясь впоследствии отдельными рейсами на занятые Красной армией аэродромы для доставки почты, газет, пассажиров.
Не забывайте, что с 1931 года, для решения военных задач уже начали создаваться отряды Военно-транспортной авиации. С 1937 года они уже полном объеме выполняли свои задачи... В состав этих подразделений входили ТБ-1, ТБ-3, Ил-4, Ли-2, По-2, ПР-5, пассажирские и грузовые самолеты ГВФ Г-1, Г-2, ПС-84. Поэтому я несколько сомневаюсь, что Аэрофлот привлекался для транспортировки солдат (войск), то есть к участию в боевых действиях или, как Вы написали. В данном случае, как у же я ранее подчеркнул, можно посчитать к численности армии и официанток в летной столовой.

По авиации НКВД... Я думаю речь идет о пограничной авиации? Вот ссылка по количеству самолетов НКВД, пограничников НКВД, ГВФ.... Правда на апрель 1941 года, но вряд ли цифры очень сильно изменились..., но и так видно что она малочисленна и не в состоянии участвовать в войсковых операциях....
http://rkka.ru/handbook/voor/vvs2.xls




> Sorry, but you do not undrestand my words. In fact it means it was a few air clashes/ or air combats, or not so many. About 3-7 air combats. Which 3 could be sure, next not so but probably. So again not so many. Mostly Polish plane were shot by Soviet A/A. The same danger was for Soviet planes, which were often shot by onw A/A unit.


No problemo! I had dialogue with Englishmen and they use in this case (like about 3-7 Cardinal Numerals) words - "few" or "couple". They had told that it correctly. Because it is figures "to ten"..., "after ten" use words -"dozens"(12),"scores", "many" and "lot"... We can use word "not many", it possible, but it isn't using in classical English language in similar cases. So, I had correctly translate and understand your sentence as "more than twelve" air combats...




> Fany but story is semi-true! In fact PWS-26 was attacked by 3 I-16s.


Я об этом случае не осведомлен и не знаю. Но по карте видно, что ОГ "Полесье" действовала практически в окружении и против немцев и советских войск.
http://www.hrono.ru/maps/1939pol2.gif

По оперативной обстановке еще за 16 сентября 1939 года сказано:
Группа армий "Север"(н). Части 3тд 19мк ген.Гудериана 4А(н) соединились с частями 22мк 10А(н) ГР.А "Юг" в р-не г.Влодава, окружив польские войска АГ "Пискор", ОГ "Вышкув" и остатки Армий "Прусы" и "Краков". Что как раз чуть западнее ОГ "Полесье".

В Архиве российских ВВС должна сохраниться информация о воздушном перехвате 1 октября 1939 года. Использовать в данном случае общие "воспоминания" авиаконструктора T. Sołtyk просто не корректно. Чтобы заявлять об атаке самолета Э.Перункевич-К.Радзивиллом или цензуре, надо иметь не голословные высказывания, а реальные документы.




> There are of course information about this R-XIII and other 5 Polish planes "captured" by Russian in 13-16 IX. These planes rather strayed (like this 3 P.37 on 13 IX) and did not made any "secret" reccon. Polish crews had orders to fly to the south-east part of part of Poland and rather lost orientation, then made such deliberatly reccon. 
> Second Poish plane, you should know from this document, had escapted to Poland was "PWS-26" . This was not standard plane in any 1-st line reccon units (like R-XIII + RWD-14) - but was from training unit. It menas both plane were from training school and were not from combat one.


Вполне нормальное явление это как воздушная разведка, ну и само собой "потеря" ориентации... Особенно, когда летают учебные самолеты... То есть как я понял - идет война, у Польши множество самолетов, летчиков не хватает, надо учить все новых для пополнения и полеты учебных безоружных самолетов не прекращаются? 
Интересно, часто ли советские самолеты залетали на территорию Польши ? По Вашей информации я понял, что польских на территории СССР в течении дней 13-16 IX оказалось аж пять...




> As you know official Russian losses figures of 17-30 IX are given about 1500 (KIA, KIFA, DoW) + next 2000 wounded. Russian were not killed, wounded by plenty of thrown "flowers, apples and potatos" by Białorussian and Ukrianinans + Jews. They lost their life mostly in combat against Poles in this period.
> BTW: There are on the book the list of 11 Russian VVS RKKA crew's members killed during this war - all reason.


Я нашел следующие данные по потерям...
Из них Военно-воздушные силы Красной армии потеряли - 5 человек. По Вашим данным - 11 человек из ВВС КА погибли. 
Вот ссылка, там есть и по родам войск потери, полная раскладка:
http://www.soldat.ru/doc/casualties/...hapter4_7.html




> 2. There are many Polish memories from KOP or other land forces soldiers, who confirmed of being under attack of VVS RKKA (like: 22, 24, 30 IX or 1 X). The last Russian air attack against was done on the begining of X 1939 (against soldiers of SGO Polesie).


Естественно, сопротивление Советским войскам со стороны Польской Армии было. Солдаты, офицеры - выполняли свой Долг, Приказ....

Все таки однозначно сравнивать агрессию Германии и Советского союза и ставить "красную звезду и черный крест", - *ошибочно.* В названии больше именно политики, чем понимания сути исторической проблемы, политики умолчания основных исторических фактов и заострении внимания на противоречивых событиях. В России официально считали эту войну как "Освободительный поход в Западную Украину и Западную Белоруссию". Сейчас, более политически корректно - "Военный конфликт с Польшей". Поэтому официального перевода подобной книги на русский просто не будет. В России категорически не ровняют вторжение нациской Германии в Польшу с военным конфликтом между СССР и Польшей в 1939 году.
Даже союзник Польши Д. Ллойд Джордж, в прошлом британский премьер-министр, осенью 1939 г. писал польскому послу в Лондоне о том, что СССР занял “территории, которые не являются польскими и которые были силой захвачены Польшей после первой мировой войны... Было бы актом преступного безумия поставить русское продвижение на одну доску с продвижением Германии”. 
.
Даже в Википедии переводы информации по этому событию, что на русском, что на польском, что на английском - совершенно разные...
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

Поэтому и люди противоречиво понимают...

Наилучших пожеланий...

Извиняюсь, что пишу не на польском и не на английском...

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=Холостяк;30508] Все таки однозначно сравнивать агрессию Германии и Советского союза и ставить "красную звезду и черный крест", - *ошибочно.*....
Сейчас, более политически корректно - "Военный конфликт с Польшей". Поэтому официального перевода подобной книги на русский просто не будет. В России категорически не ровняют вторжение нациской Германии в Польшу с военным конфликтом между СССР и Польшей в 1939 году.
Даже союзник Польши Д. Ллойд Джордж, в прошлом британский премьер-министр, осенью 1939 г. писал польскому послу в Лондоне о том, что СССР занял “территории, которые не являются польскими и которые были силой захвачены Польшей после первой мировой войны... Было бы актом преступного безумия поставить русское продвижение на одну доску с продвижением Германии”. 
.

Именно! Т.к. советские войска в целом заняли территории *восточнее* "линии Керзона", которая являлась фактически *международно признанной границей* между Польшей и России. Кстати и Польша первоначально признавала "линию Керзона" как свою восточную границу... 

И почему эта книга *должна* быть переведена на русский? Те, кто занимается этой темой в России могут прочитать ее и на английском...

IMHO российская позиция по этому поводу ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНО изложена в серьезной МОНОГРАФИИ Михаила Ивановича Мельтюхова "Советско-польские войны. Военно-политическое противостояние 1918—1939 гг." 
http://militera.lib.ru/research/meltyukhov2/index.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Именно! Т.к. советские войска в целом заняли территории *восточнее* "линии Керзона", которая являлась фактически *международно признанной границей* между Польшей и России. Кстати и Польша первоначально признавала "линию Керзона" как свою восточную границу... 
> Даже союзник Польши Д. Ллойд Джордж, в прошлом британский премьер-министр, осенью 1939 г. писал польскому послу в Лондоне о том, что СССР занял “территории, которые не являются польскими и которые были силой захвачены Польшей после первой мировой войны... Было бы актом преступного безумия поставить русское продвижение на одну доску с продвижением Германии”. 
> 
> IMHO российская позиция по этому поводу ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНО изложена в серьезной МОНОГРАФИИ Михаила Ивановича Мельтюхова "Советско-польские войны. Военно-политическое противостояние 1918—1939 гг." 
> http://militera.lib.ru/research/meltyukhov2/index.html


Я действительно не знаток в этой исторической вехе между нашими странами, поэтому и не могу что-то конкретно указывать и исправлять... Но в данном случае, я высказал свой взгляд относительно подачи информации автором и названия. Считаю, что в этом действительно больше политики, "моды" и выгоды, чем исторической достоверности и объективности.

С Вами согласен, действительно, серьезная информация в монографии Михаила Ивановича Мельтюхова. Я в первом посте ссылку на нее сразу и выложил... 
И я тоже рекомендую нашему собеседнику ее почитать.
http://militera.lib.ru/research/meltyukhov2/index.html 




> И почему эта книга *должна* быть переведена на русский? Те, кто занимается этой темой в России могут прочитать ее и на английском...


В принципе и не должна. Это решение и возможности автора. 
Хотя, если некоторые руководители запрещают у себя в стране показ "Четыре танкиста и собака", считая себя объективными и цивилизованными, почему бы и другим руководителям в подобном в отношении не подчеркнуть однобокое и выгодное представление материала в этой книге?
Книгу можно почитать на английском..., как и фильм посмотреть на ДВД на русском...

----------


## Mig

> ... Считаю, что в этом действительно больше политики, "моды" и выгоды, чем исторической достоверности и объективности.


Боюсь, что это не "мода", которая рано или поздно проходит. IMHO это глубоко осознанная, целенаправленная и долговременная стратегия политических элит бывших "братьев" по "соц. лагерю" и бывших республик бывшего СССР: ставить знак равенства между современной Россией и сталинским СССР с тем, чтобы спекулируя на страхе "русские идут" как получить можно больше подачек со стороны Европы и Америки, а заодно авансом присвоить себе имидж "жертвы российской "агрессии", которая должна от этой самой "агрессии" защищаться всеми возможными, в т.ч. и не вполне приличными средствами (например, почему западные радетели "защиты прав человека" не замечают, что большая часть населения прибалтийских стран лишена этих самых прав? Ответ прост - прибалты "защищаются от "агрессии"...)  Чем больше в Польше или в Чехии будут кричать об "российской агрессии", тем проще там будет размещать амеровские ракеты (за которые Польша хочет от Америки побольше денег получить), которые должны "защитить Европу от Северное Кореи и т.д."

----------


## mirekw

I have not supposed, that my post make such „noise”. It is difficult to answer to all post but I will me some comments mostly to Холостяк posts. 

Yes I know this material written by Kotielnikow (it was edited in Russian in 199 and in the same time in Poland about IX 1999). It is the first text about this small air war. Very important, Second was done by A. Stiepanov (2000/2001) and the third one was mine (in 2003). Both Russian texts are in the net for a few years.




> Я думаю речь идет о пограничной авиации? Вот ссылка по количеству самолетов НКВД, пограничников НКВД, ГВФ....



Yes I think about NKVD’s border air units. As on fall 1939, it had about 120 planes (mostly R-5 and U-2). There were 10 separate escadrilas/sguadrons, each 12 planes in the whole SU. Over Poland it was used a few zvienos, no any combat military operation, mostly sviazi flights.  





> В Архиве российских ВВС должна сохраниться информация о воздушном перехвате 1 октября 1939 года. Использовать в данном случае общие "воспоминания" авиаконструктора T. Sołtyk просто не корректно. Чтобы заявлять об атаке самолета Э.Перункевич-К.Радзивиллом или цензуре, надо иметь не голословные высказывания, а реальные документы


I can only say again. It was Soviet I-16s attack. T Sołtyk was in IX/X 1939 exactly a soldier of SGO Polesie and personally from the ground had observed this duel as a direct witness. Second he with other Poles had been strafed too by I-16s on the ground in this period (they had escapted into the forest not to be killed). 
Third there are other memories - edited in Poland after 1989 - which again confirming that Soviet aviation had attacked Poles also from SGO Polesie. The fourth: there are Soviet reports made from Soviet 41. AE, when are clear written about air attack done on Polish ground units of SGO Polesie: strafing and bombing on the beginning of X 1939. They are given exact amount of used ammunition and bombs. I do not have reports from Soviet fighter regiments about this duel, I think it could be “4. IAP”?. 

BTW. On 1 X was done Soviet air attack on Polish “airfield” the bomb had damaged 2 RWD-8 from Piorunewicz unit, planes were put unserviceable. There are no any information about any air activity done by Luftwaffe units over SGO Polesie. On 30 IX for example the town Parczew (market place) was strafed by I-16s. Poles had claimed to shot down by machine gun one of attackers (it is rather over claiming?).





> Вполне нормальное явление это как воздушная разведка, ну и само собой "потеря" ориентации... Особенно, когда летают учебные самолеты... То есть как я понял - идет война, у Польши множество самолетов, летчиков не хватает, надо учить все новых для пополнения и полеты учебных безоружных самолетов не прекращаются? 
> Интересно, часто ли советские самолеты залетали на территорию Польши ? По Вашей информации я понял, что польских на территории СССР в течении дней 13-16 IX оказалось аж пять...




There were no any deliberate reccon over Soviet before 17 IX 1939. Soviet agression was a big+ total surprise for Polish high command (Rydz-Śmigły ect). These 6 Polish planes were mostly from training school like 3 PZL.37 on 13 IX. Next 3 planes too (1 PZL.23 + 2 R-XIII). There were also 1 German bomber He 111, which severely damaged over Poland had landed before 17 IX in Russian. Later the crew had returned to the Germany being escorted to the border by Soviet fighters     




> Из них Военно-воздушные силы Красной армии потеряли - 5 человек. По Вашим данным - 11 человек из ВВС КА погибли.


I can only confirmed again. There are in my book the full list of 11 killed Russian over Poland (names + ranks + case of death). It has come from Soviet, not from Poles documents/sources.





> IMHO российская позиция по этому поводу ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНО изложена в серьезной МОНОГРАФИИ Михаила Ивановича Мельтюхова "Советско-польские войны. Военно-политическое противостояние 1918—1939 гг."


I have problem with Mieltiuchov book (I have second, larger edition from 2004, not form 2001). Knowing quite well the history of “1939 War” as for me I have found too many errors concerning German-Poles and also Russian-Poles combats in this book. I know it is the first Russian book about this war, written by Russian and printed in Russia. 
For me was strange for example, he had mentioned the figure of 6 lost by Soviet planes over Poland but for example did not show source of his information (why exactly put 6 but not "12,5" or "18,3"?).

So I can only agree with below sentence about Mieltiuchov book (editon 2001, 2004)




> Считаю, что в этом действительно больше политики, "моды" и выгоды, чем исторической достоверности и объективности.


Above Russian sentence perfectly fit - for me - to my opinion about Mieltiuchov's book. It is not objective researched and written. Pity.

Regards,
Mirek Wawrzynski

----------


## Холостяк

> I have not supposed, that my post make such „noise”. It is difficult to answer to all post but I will me some comments mostly to Холостяк posts.


Приветствую!
Где Вы видите "шум"? В чем он заключается?
А для чего Вы пишите эту книгу? Для "шума" или все таки для раскрытия фактов? Я пока вижу - для "шума". 
Написание книги по острому и противоречивому событию истории, в котором погибло множество людей и в котором было много политики, и сейчас вызовет столь противоречивые мнения. В то время довели до войны , а сейчас Вы хотите чтобы на это не обратили внимание.... Хмммм....



> I can only say again. It was Soviet I-16s attack. T Sołtyk was in IX/X 1939 exactly a soldier of SGO Polesie and personally from the ground had observed this duel as a direct witness. Second he with other Poles had been strafed too by I-16s on the ground in this period (they had escapted into the forest not to be killed). 
> ....
> They are given exact amount of used ammunition and bombs. I do not have reports from Soviet fighter regiments about this duel, I think it could be “4. IAP”?.


Я ничего не могу высказать по этому случаю. Я пока имею только две версии этого случая. По обоим я не видел документов. Однако могу сказать, что не всегда историческая информация достоверна. Для ее подтверждения, все таки, надо иметь документы обоих противоборствующих сторон. И то, если она противоречива, придерживаться нейтральной позиции, так как свидетелями этого случая мы не были. Хотя можно понять симпатию человека к одной из сторон, а это является серьезной ошибкой историка-исследователя... 
И по моему не проблема попытаться найти архивные документы того же 4 ИАП. Если уж проводить исследование - то серьезно. 



> I can only confirmed again. There are in my book the full list of 11 killed Russian over Poland (names + ranks + case of death). It has come from Soviet, not from Poles documents/sources.


Вот. Вы же нашли возможность найти и советский данные о потерях из советских источников. Главное, что бы источники были надежные.



> I have problem with Mieltiuchov book (I have second, larger edition from 2004, not form 2001). Knowing quite well the history of “1939 War” as for me I have found too many errors concerning German-Poles and also Russian-Poles combats in this book. I know it is the first Russian book about this war, written by Russian and printed in Russia. 
> For me was strange for example, he had mentioned the figure of 6 lost by Soviet planes over Poland but for example did not show source of his information (why exactly put 6 but not "12,5" or "18,3"?).
> 
> So I can only agree with below sentence about Mieltiuchov book (editon 2001, 2004)


Повторяю, я не занимался этой вехой истории и не знаком с документами из Архивов в Польше и в России. Однако, возникает вопрос относительно "проблем" и "ошибок" которые возникли у Вас к книге Мельтюхова. 
Вы считаете что некоторые данные в его книге выдумка, что он исказил данные или просто использовал недостоверную информацию и документы (в частности по 6 потерянным самолетам)? 

Я не согласен с Вами в том, что Мельтюхов конкретно не указал источник по потерям из которого он указал эти шесть самолетов. 

Он конкретно указал в Примечании откуда взяты эти цифры:

- История второй мировой войны. Т. 3. С. 31; Россия и СССР в войнах XX века. Потери вооруженных сил: Статистическое исследование. М., 2001. С.184, 187; Лебедева Н.С. Указ. соч. С. 34, 37—38; Das Deutsche Reich und der Zweite Weltkrieg. Bd.2. S. 133; Bd.5/1. S. 635; Hahn F. Waffen und Geheimwaffen des deutschen Heeres. Koblenz. 1987. Bd.2. S. 196; РГВА. Ф. 35084. Оп. 1. Д. 24. Л. 105—106; Д. 25. Л. 44—45; Д. 188. Л. 307—308; Д. 192. Л. 91—92, 148; Ф. 9. Оп. 36. Д. 3358. Л. 120; Молотое В.М. Указ. соч. С. 9; по мнению Цыгана, количество трофейных самолетов, захваченных Красной Армией, включает не только военные, но и гражданские, учебные и спортивные самолеты, см.: Cygan W.K. Kresy w ogniu: Wojna polsko-sowiecka 1939. S. 144.

Если Вы считаете что эти источники не верны, то приведите свои. Какие проблемы?
Но возвращаясь к уже высказанному мной, что для ее подтверждения, все таки, надо иметь документы обоих противоборствующих сторон. И то, если она противоречива, придерживаться нейтральной позиции и предъявлять документы обоих сторон. Мельтюхов, кстати, сделал именно так. Он исследовал как советские, так и польские и немецкие архивы. 
Если Вы "между строк" в этих архивах прочитали что-то другое, то не вижу препятствий и это опубликовать... 



> Above Russian sentence perfectly fit - for me - to my opinion about Mieltiuchov's book. It is not objective researched and written. Pity.


Ну так если Вы решили написать объективно - то Вам этого никто не мешает. Только у меня сразу возник вопрос по Вашей объективности даже в названии Вашей книги. Если Мельтюхов объективно указал название книги "Советско-польские войны. Военно-политическое противостояние 1918—1939 гг.", то Вы сразу навесили ярлык "агрессии" (который сейчас в моде в Польше) и подчеркнули равнозначность во вторжении Германских войск на один уровень с Советскими.... , хотя при этом сами соглашаетесь в том, что боевые действия на Востоке были мизерны по сравнению с Западом. То есть он не "загибает национальную русскую позицию" и не навешивает ярлыка, а пишет если "война" - то война, если были противоречия между Польшей и Россией то и пишет об этом как о "противостоянии". Ведь справедливые претензии были и к Польше и к России. Обе стороны "хороши". А Вы сразу "встаете в свою польскую национальную позицию" в названии книги, показывая польскую безгрешность. 
Если Вы пишите объективное исследование и имеете претензии к подобным исследованиям в России, то и напишите действительно объективно, а не с национальным польским взглядом и обидой. Хотя, при нынешней ситуации в Польше, объективность (без прошлой обиды и обвинений всех кроме себя) не приветствуется и будет иметь проблемы.
Поэтому и я тоже сожалею о Вашей объективности.

Наилучших пожеланий.

----------


## Холостяк

ПС : по теме...

Просто хочу объяснить свою категоричность относительно своего отношения к слову "АГРЕССИЯ". В частности в использования его в подобном "историческом исследовании".


Прежде всего термин этот имеет международное определение данное в Резолюции принятой XXIX сессией Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН от 14 декабря 1974 г. &#168;Определение агрессии&#168;. 
Вот ссылка:
http://law.edu.ru/magazine/article.asp?magID=5&magNum=2&magYear=1975&articleI  D=1135891
Теперь рассмотрим правильно ли его применять в отношении Советско-Польского военного конфликта 1939 года. Хотя даже объективно и "войной" назвать это можно с натяжкой. Тогда на Халхин-Голе с Японией и то мощнее конфликт был и по потерям и по масштабу войсковой операции, но это не называют "войной"... Но об "агрессии"....
Повторюсь... Все таки территория то не Польская была. В настоящее время эта земля принадлежит суверенным государствам - Белоруссии и Украине, а не Польше. Лишней Польской земли то Советский Союз не взял... Даже союзник Польши Д. Ллойд Джордж, в прошлом британский премьер-министр, осенью 1939 г. писал польскому послу в Лондоне о том, что СССР занял “территории, которые не являются польскими и которые были силой захвачены Польшей после первой мировой войны... Было бы актом преступного безумия поставить русское продвижение на одну доску с продвижением Германии”. 
Хотя "буферная" зона была создана по объективной причине, о ней ниже.....
Наименование "агрессия" не верно даже по трактовке Резолюции ООН... Польского государства уже не существовало на момент ввода Советских войск...

В 3.15 утра 17 сентября 1939 года польскому послу в Москве В. Гжибовскому была вручена нота советского правительства, в которой утверждалось, что «Польское государство и его правительство фактически перестали существовать. Тем самым прекратили свое действие договоры, заключенные между СССР и Польшей. Предоставленная самой себе и оставленная без руководства, Польша превратилась в удобное поле для всяких случайностей и неожиданностей, могущих создать угрозу для СССР. Поэтому, будучи доселе нейтральным, советское правительство не может более нейтрально относиться к этим фактам», а также к беззащитному положению украинского и белорусского населения. «Ввиду такой обстановки советское правительство отдало распоряжение Главному командованию Красной армии дать приказ войскам перейти границу и взять под свою защиту жизнь и имущество населения Западной Украины и Западной Белоруссии». Эта аргументация советского вмешательства в события в Польше была повторена в радиовыступлении Молотова 17 сентября и в его речи на сессии Верховного Совета СССР 31 октября 1939 г.

Поэтому даже формально, на основании международных Законов, это не агрессия.

В частности, можно провести сравнение с сегодняшним днем. Рассмотрим, на примере сегодняшнего дня, применение слова "агрессия"...
Вот вопросы, они чисто риторические:

1. Что делают не один год подразделения Польской Армии в Ираке? Что делают боевые подразделения Польской Армии в дали от границ своего государства? 
Ввод их был "случайно" не АГРЕССИЕЙ? 
Вроде и резолюции ООН по этому вводу не было!!!! Вторжение польских боевых частей происходил в существующее суверенное государство..., в отличии от ввода советских войск в 1939 году на свою территорию, оккупированную польскими войсками, да и государство как Польша уже на тот момент не существовало, так как нацисты уже развалили его... Я понимаю что Ирак был "оплотом угрозы" для далекой Польши..., как и указано в Ноте Советского правительства в 1939 году тоже самое о Польше...

2. Польскую армию пригласили к себе иракцы, как в 1939 году "пригласили" Советские войска западные украинцы и белорусы? Неужели строить школы, больницы? В руках польских солдат - мастерки и ведра? У них автоматы, из которых они постреливают....

3. От кого пришли освобождать польские солдаты иракский народ? 
Уже нет этого Саддама, ни пора выводить "освободителей"? Или это уже похоже на реальную ОККУПАЦИЮ? Как пишет наш собеседник, вроде не от яблок и картошки как в 1939 году гибли советские солдаты, а сейчас продолжают гибнуть польские солдаты в Ираке...

4. Правильно ли применить сейчас в отношении Войска Польского в Ираке термины "АГРЕССИЯ" и "ОККУПАЦИЯ"? Хотя события, о которых идет речь, совершились в разное время - однако практически различия в них НИКАКОГО!

И последний вопрос:
- Куда бы послал мой родственник с Украины, который участвовал в освобождении своих родных проживающих в Западной Украине от польской оккупации, того, кто обозвал бы его "агрессором"?

Во время разговора с одним немцем, мне он высказал одну их шутку...
Это:
"Случайно, на спортивных соревнованиях, команда немецких биатлонистов завоевала Польшу."

Как говорят в России - в каждой шутке есть доля правды.

----------


## mirekw

Thanks for the last 2 post, nice „discussion”. I do not understand your stubbornness toward the clarification of meaning aggression. If I right understand you strong believe that in 17 IX 1939 Red Army did not make any act of aggression but it was peaceful operation to restore freedom and security for massacred, abused by Poles (1919-1939) millions of Ukrainian and Byelorussian peasants. OK you may belive in this, it is your opinion.





> - Куда бы послал мой родственник с Украины, который участвовал в освобождении своих родных проживающих в Западной Украине от польской оккупации, того, кто обозвал бы его "агрессором"?


For me it is “funny” attitude. But if was so bad for all of them in Poland “terrible occupation, plenty shopt and mordered etc.” what did you Russain do better, improved for both nations in the same period? 
Graves near Minsk in the forest (place names is Kuroparty, as you do not know, during the pruges fire squads NKVD had killed about 300.000 or more Byelorussian, mostly more educated then other population). Second in Rusian Ukraine – was Holodomor – the great famine for Ukrainian peasants 1932-34 where about 3.000.000 to 6.000.000 Ukrainian people were deliberately killed by Russian/Stalin system – such Russian collectivization. There were many cases of cannibalism in Ukraine in this period.

Yes Poland occupation for both nations 1919-39 “was real terrible” in comparisons with modest Russian policy of making peace, freedom and happiness for those people living under “Red Star +Stalin”. Russian of course did better for them. Poles were real animals/monsters! Russian were real humbles and honest peoples toward them.  

You may do not know too, that during pruges Stalin/Russain had killed about 3.000 (three tausend) members of KPP (Communsit Party of Poland). Russian pruges (1937-1939) survived only those communists, who were just then imprisoned in Polish prisons. Again it was this terrible and horrible Poland, so nasty country and nation for other Slavic nations.

BTW I have forgotten to add that during great purges 1937-38 among about 680.000 shot by NKVD fires squads were about 113.000 Poles or Poles origin or related to Polish nation more or less (about 70% from this figure was in fact Poles). In this purge in the first wave of killed were also ex-Russian POW, who had returned from Polish camps after the war 1919-1921.

Thera are total lack about this isse (“Polish plot” or “POW case”) in Mieltichov book. Strange but it is true. Among represionaled were also many Poles did serving in Red Army too. 




> История второй мировой войны. Т. 3. С. 31; Россия и СССР в войнах XX века. Потери вооруженных сил: Статистическое исследование. М., 2001. С.184, 187; Лебедева Н.С. Указ. соч. С. 34, 37—38; Das Deutsche Reich und der Zweite Weltkrieg. Bd.2. S. 133; Bd.5/1. S. 635; Hahn F. Waffen und Geheimwaffen des deutschen Heeres. Koblenz. 1987. Bd.2. S. 196; РГВА. Ф. 35084. Оп. 1. Д. 24. Л. 105—106; Д. 25. Л. 44—45; Д. 188. Л. 307—308; Д. 192. Л. 91—92, 148; Ф. 9. Оп. 36. Д. 3358. Л. 120; Молотое В.М. Указ. соч. С. 9; по мнению Цыгана, количество трофейных самолетов, захваченных Красной Армией, включает не только военные, но и гражданские, учебные и спортивные самолеты, см.: Cygan W.K. Kresy w ogniu: Wojna polsko-sowiecka 1939. S. 144.


I know this citation well ( I have a book and check it too) and can say again it does not explain this particular 6 planes lost over Poland, as or me. Having other data, the Soviet material losses are higher (tanks, planes etc.).

BTW I also know the Molotov speech from 31 X 39 (I have full verion of it), as others documents.




> А Вы сразу "встаете в свою польскую национальную позицию" в названии книги, показывая польскую безгрешность.


Sorry but I do not understand you?  The title is as follow (below), main taxt is about Soviet aviation over Poland but not about Polish any sins toward Russian or toward Polish-Russian war 1919-1921. This is not religious works as “Holy Biblia” and also not about morality too!

Main title is: Czerwone gwiazdy – sojusznik czarnych krzyży nad Polską/ Read Stars = Black Cross’s Ally over Poland 
Sub title is: 
Lotnictwo sowieckie nad Kresami wrzesień - październik 1939/ Soviet Aviation over East Part of Poland IX/X 1919





> Если Вы пишите объективное исследование и имеете претензии к подобным исследованиям в России, то и напишите действительно объективно, а не с национальным польским взглядом и обидой. Хотя, при нынешней ситуации в Польше, объективность (без прошлой обиды и обвинений всех кроме себя) не приветствуется и будет иметь проблемы. Поэтому и я тоже сожалею о Вашей объективности


Thanks for above comments. The book is as much as could be done with the distance/ objective attitude. I do not write for example, that Russian had killed 60.000 Polish officers or more in 1940 but as is well know from NKVD sources about 22.000 (officers and civils). This is important because among killed in the spring 1940 there were at least 230 members of Polish Lotnictwo Wojskowe (in the Katyn, Charkov, Miednoje). Next about 60 Polish aviators had been missing in Russian 1939-41. The personal losses of cadres our aviation was almost similar (300 killed 1939-1941) as were in war against Germany in September, October 1939.

May you do not read but in Mieltiuchov book, he had written that Poles killed/ make death of “60.000” Russian POW in 1919-1921 (see second edition his book: 2004, p. 614). This figure does not have any real confirmation in any kind of documents and true. In fact in this period had died form many cases (mostly illness, lack of medicine, lack of food) 16-18.000 Russian POW. These pople were not deliberately killed, by any kind of state order as did Russain against Poles in 1937-38 and in 1940 too or even in 1941 (mass killing of prisoners improsined on the East in VI-VII 1941). 





> Просто хочу объяснить свою категоричность относительно своего отношения к слову "АГРЕССИЯ". В частности в использования его в подобном "историческом исследовании".


If you take the Mieltiuchov book (from 2004) and look at the pages 599-600. According him, he gives simple answers about this. It his opinion it was aggression (taking form law or legal point of view). And it was for me too. It was kind of undeclared war. Both sides many times did not thrown to enemy peaceful poems or “flowers, apples and potatoes” but shot to kill the enemy.
I think you are such man who loved W.I. Lenin ideology. One of his sentence was such: “If the fact are against us, it is much worse for the fact”. You believe in this doctrine. Any thing, which is not according your vision, opinion, habits could not exist even, the simple no easy for Russian true.

Of course you are right Polish Army is military force in Iraq, which conduct war action (aggression) against Iraq as USA does. The same did Russian in 1953 in Berlin; next in 1956 in Hungary; next in 1968 in Czechoslovakia (with the support or Polish soldiers – it was an act of aggression) or next in 1979 in Afghanistan too. Over North Korea did fight a few 1000s Russian advisers (pilots and others) against ONZ forces.

So I propose to end our nice discussion, it was very pleasure to talk with you. 

Regards,
M. Wawrzyński

----------


## Холостяк

Приветствую!
Вас понял... Пошло все тут и Катынь и Голодомор и т.д... Вроде в книге Вашей об этом не сказано. Я об этом рассуждения не вел. А я смотрю Вы в этом тоже "серьезный знаток"! Я тоже могу привести серьезные цифры в ответ - сколько поляки изничтожили украинцев, белорусов, русских... Имея корни и с Украины, я могу конкретно сказать, что украинцы имеют не меньше претензий к полякам, чем к русским. Господин Пилсудский действительно жестоко похозяйничал на земле Украины. Он был действительно убийцей украинцев, что при входе частей Красной Армии - их встречали как освободителей!!!! Украинцы это знают и помнят. Те же украинские хлопцы, "валили" в свое время на своей земле оккупантов и с Белым орлом и потом с Черным крестом... Вот тут БОрла-Крест тоже можно поставить на один уровень, используя Ваши взгляды.
Одно могу сказать - от поляков ущерба восточным соседям значительно больше... Но считаю это не тема обсуждения. Тут не политический форум, да и мы к общему мнению не придем. Причина этого, что все таки по этой теме больше политики и общих слов. 

Сталин... Катынь... Хмммм. Тема не ординарная. Некоторые деятели из-за рубежа навязывают нам и трактуют для своей пользы любые факты нашей истории, однако в этом не так много правды и того, что произошло в действительности. 
И причем здесь Ленин? Хе-хе-хе! 
Именно в данном случае я бы лучше вспомнил Сусанина, который польских захватчиков завел в дремучий лес, те там и сгинули...
Вам в Польше, что выгодно то и Вы слушаете, другое пропускаете мимо ушей, а немало и сами выдумали.

Я же затронул один термин, примененный в изложении Вами информации Советско-Польского военного конфликта, как "агрессия". Я высказал свое мнение об этом, привел трактовку термина из ООН. Провел аналогию между сегодняшними и историческими событиями в плоскости этого термина. Так же, высказал не согласие и по Вашей однозначности между Звездой и Крестом.

Я не могу оппонировать данным, к примеру, по потерям 11 или 5 человек в обсуждаемом конфликте... Как и по другим цифрам. 
Я понял, что книга Мельтюхов Вас не устраивает по объективности. Повествует он доходчиво и понятно, без лишних слов. Может вас не устроила его объективность именно в том, что он не устанавливает равнозначности между Красной звездой и Черным крестом? Ваш аргумент, что он не привел источников цифр потерь не прошел... Ведь привел и несколько. Вот, те кто читает эту ветку, увидели это. Если не затруднит, сообщите просто Ваш источник 11 погибших. Это чьи-то исследования, цифры из доклада начальства Красной Армии? Возможно, Вы напрямую получили эти цифры из Подольского архива по спискам потерь подразделений Авиации РККА задействованным в конфликте? 
Вы вот написали не мало об оспаривании событий и цифр этого конфликта, но не указали конкретных источников. Мне не понятно по тому же факту атаки польского разведчика не немцами, а И-16...Вы пишите, что в Польше корректировали этот факт в "пользу" немцев. То есть поляки-коммуняки переписали в Архиве полетные документы польских летчиков? Есть ли личные записи этих двух польских пилотов? Я понял там были свидетели из наземной польской Армии... Как и кто показания или доклады наземных частей записал? Ведь можно и в Кобленце проверить архив немцев по этому случаю, как и документы 4 ИАП... Вы советские и немецкие документы видели? 

В любом случае, если пишите книгу и делаете заяву о своей объективности, то начинайте эту объективность с заглавия. Уважайте читателя. И тем более, если предлагая ее почитать русскоязычным читателям.

----------


## mirekw

Nice to hear you again in my opinion you are looking as losing control on you post totally strayed on political matters and giving no real data, but directly empty talking, without any real fact, figures. 
So then 




> Я тоже могу привести серьезные цифры в ответ - сколько поляки изничтожили украинцев, белорусов, русских...


So if you be so kind and put some of your strong, credible figures about these terrible Poles and about your figures of losses done by us (poles among Ukrainians, Byelorussians etc. I want to see for horrible you data! 
BTW in Polnad 1919-1939 had lived about 4 millions of Ukrainian and I do not think that the amount of deaths was higher then during Holodomor (3-6 millions) But if you have your data please to present it. It is normal called credibility.





> Он был действительно убийцей украинцев, что при входе частей Красной Армии - их встречали как освободителей!!!! Украинцы это знают и помнят. Те же украинские хлопцы, "валили" в свое время на своей земле оккупантов и с Белым орлом и потом с Черным крестом...



You loved to deliberately manipulate the past. You have forgotten to add that also Ukrainians had killed Red Army soldiers in 1919-1920 fighting with Poles against Russian (units of ataman Petlura and liberation of Kiev in May 1920). There were nets of OUN in 1939 in Poland, which attacked Poles in IX 1939. It is obvious, less know that they also attacked Russian 1940-41. There were many acts of diversion agains Soviet regime (read NKVD reports from this period). In June-July 1941 there were many Ukrainians attacks/diversions against retreating Soviet unit for example in Lvov was such “uprising”. Next UPA units had fought since 14 X 1942 against: Poles, Soviets, and also in less degree against German (paradox but also fought with German against Soviet like 14. Waffen SS Halczyna /Galizia Division). Such a history.





> Одно могу сказать - от поляков ущерба восточным соседям значительно больше... Но считаю это не тема обсуждения.


Again only empty assumption, no data, and real facts to confirming your strong statemenst? Are you sily or young to write such “bull shits”. You are no professional if you do not know how to proof it.




> Так же, высказал не согласие и по Вашей однозначности между Звездой и Крестом.


This is your problem not mine.





> Я не могу оппонировать данным, к примеру, по потерям 11 или 5 человек в обсуждаемом конфликте... Как и по другим цифрам. 
> Я понял, что книга Мельтюхов Вас не устраивает по объективности.


The amount of 11 killed are taken from Soviet sources, not form mine or from “empty talking”. There is in the book real annotation, where do this figure come from. This is all. 

*If you talking about Mieltichov credibility and professional attitude to the past probably you absolute do not know about some Russian opinion to his book. So I put a few sentences.  * 

(…) 1. Методология, которой пользовался автор, только в ряде случаев может быть признана научной. В отдельных случаях описание событий и явлений носит просто реферативный характер, обычно же авторская оценка неотделима от фактов повествования. Ряд оценок действий и мотиваций польской стороны, звучащих в изложении Мельтюхова скорее как обвинение, вообще не подкреплены ссылками на источники и литературу (с. 20, 24, 26 и др.). (…)

(…) 2. В книге приводится непроверенная информация, взятая из советской литературы, о массовой гибели пленных красноармейцев в 1919–22 гг. в польском плену — их, якобы, погибло 60 тысяч из 136–ти тысяч (с. 104). Вероятно, не сложно было использовать соответствующую польскую литературу и документальные публикации по данному вопросу. (…) 

(…) 3. Всего в работе 898 ссылок, из которых только 29 на литературу на польском языке. Отсюда, например, и сожаление Мельтюхова о том, что «о потерях сторон в советско-польской войне 1920 г. нет данных». По примерным подсчётам польских историков безвозвратные потери польской стороны составили в 1920 году 112 тыс. человек убитыми{4}. (Теперь слово за российскими исследователями.) При написании книги вообще не использована литература на украинском и белорусском языках, что недопустимо: эти регионы служили непосредственным местом боевых действий и объектом притязаний Варшавы и красной Москвы. (…)


(…) 4. Мельтюхов не учитывает также то, что Польша не перестала существовать с 28 сентября 1939 года — она была только оккупирована. Функционировало эмигрантское правительство, тысячи поляков сражались против немцев на стороне союзников. СССР внёс и тут свой вклад — вместо бегства на Западный фронт, десятки тысяч солдат Войска Польского (…)

(...) 5. Точно так же краткое описание советизации Западной Украины и Западной Белоруссии опять тенденциозно. Оценка «радости» населения приводится по выборочным документам, воспоминаниям Константина Симонова, а явно сфальсифицированные результаты «выборов» 1939 и 1940 года подаются как мнение населения (с. 381–384, 408–413). (…)

It is written by Russian not by Poles or me  see more: 
Гогун Александр, На полпути от истории к агитке (Мельтюхов М.И. Советско-польские войны. Военно-политическое противостояние 1919-1939 гг. М., 2001) 
http://militera.lib.ru/opinions/0039.html






> Я понял там были свидетели из наземной польской Армии... Как и кто показания или доклады наземных частей записал? Ведь можно и в Кобленце проверить архив немцев по этому случаю, как и документы 4 ИАП... Вы советские и немецкие документы видели?


The Koblentz archive is quite well researched by Marius Emmerling for more then 10 years. He edited in Poland 3 books about Luftwaffe operation over Poland (Jager, Kampfgeschwaders and Stukageschwaders) Sorry the fighters of German aviation did not claimed any fight or victory over Poles after 18 IX 1939.

So I am finishing my post, 

Regards,
Mirek Wawrzyński

PS.
Now you are strayed on political matters in which you are not also good as in others thing. Further discussion is only “empty talking”, as for me. 
The book is abut aviation military operation by Red Stars over Poland. 
Russian was German All in 1939-41. If you do not believe in this see on You Tube nice films and photos confirming this. So the first recomended is:
1939 German-Soviet troop parade in Brest Litovsk

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=iZEfHE...eature=related

All th best, :-)

----------


## Mig

> [B]If you talking about Mieltichov credibility and professional attitude to the past probably you absolute do not know about some Russian opinion to his book. So I put a few sentences. 
> (…) 1. Методология, которой пользовался автор, только в ряде случаев может быть признана научной. В отдельных случаях описание событий и явлений носит просто реферативный характер, обычно же авторская оценка неотделима от фактов повествования. Ряд оценок действий и мотиваций польской стороны, звучащих в изложении Мельтюхова скорее как обвинение, вообще не подкреплены ссылками на источники и литературу (с. 20, 24, 26 и др.)......


Прекрасный пример того, какой плюрализм мнений существует в российской историографии. Вот как "работает" настоящая демократия в России, которая почему-то критикуется "политкорректной" Европой!

Интересно, а в польской историографии тоже наблюдается такой плюрализм мнений? Или польские историки в "лучших" социалистических традициях имеют лишь *одно* (но самое верное!) мнение в отношении событий сентября 1939 года?

----------


## Холостяк

Нет... Тут больше не история, а политика прет у нашего польского гостя. Человек пишет историческое исследование, при этом, уже имеет четко сформированное предвзятое и необъективное отношение к этому историческому факту в истории. Естественно, изложение материала у него идет однобоко, и причем начиная сразу с заглавия этой книги. Безосновательно пересмотрены исторические события. К примеру, официальный источник, что польский самолет-разведчик атаковали советские И-16, фантаст так и не представил. Он не знает по этому поводу ни Подольский Архив, ни Архив в Кобленце (ссылаясь, что какой-то польский искатель раз не нашел там немецких документов об этом случае, то посчитал что их - нет. Возможно он специально их не нашел). 

В любом случае - понятно, что это не историческое исследование серьезного человека. Нового в нем ничего нет, в нем нытье Польши в своей обиде на соседей, которых она сама обидела на что и получила в ответ. Тем более предъявляя сейчас какие-то претензии к России и к Германии, сама не возвращает исконно немецкие земли Данцига и Штеттина... Так же, участие в агрессии и оккупации Ирака. Если уж хотите справедливости, то и сами ответьте "за базар".

Потом представленный Вами на русском языке список претензий к книге Мельтюхова... А к Вашей книге точно таких претензий думаете не будет? А я уже разглядел дополнительно к ним еще несколько. У Вас в Польше даже к мультику про Лелика и Болека политические претензии сейчас появились....

Времена меняются, политика меняется, но во все времена всяким убийцам и оккупантам исконных украинских земель всегда давали под зад крепкие украинские парни... Надо будет, они опять им поддадут... 

*А так из жизни и истории; особенно среди соседей, не любят тех кто "срет там где живет", как и "хитро в дупу трахнутых"... Таким всегда и во все времена навешивали кренделей и никогда их всерьез не воспринимали.* 
Как и в данном случае.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк
В 1945г в Ливадии на встрече "Большой тройки" президент США Ф.Рузвельт произнес слова-Польша на протяжении 100 лет создает Европе головную боль.Пора с этим что-то делать.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот, как раз в темку!
http://news.mail.ru/politics/1906228/

_".... МИД России выступил с заявлением по поводу ежегодной прокламации президента США «о порабощенных народах». В ней Джордж Буш уравнял германский нацизм и советский коммунизм, назвав их «единым злом XX века»._
_Внешнеполитическое ведомство России считает, что подобная трактовка наносит оскорбление не только российским ветеранам, но и всем, кто воевал на стороне антигитлеровской коалиции, в которую входили и США._ 
_«Осуждая злоупотребления властью и неоправданную суровость внутриполитического курса советского режима того времени, мы, тем не менее, не можем равнодушно отнестись к попыткам уравнять коммунизм с нацизмом и согласиться с тем, что они были движимы одними и теми же помыслами и устремлениями», — говорится в комментарии МИД России._ 
_«Как бы ни относился американский президент к периоду Советского Союза и коммунистической идеологии, которые, кстати, подверглись объективной оценке в современной демократической России, свободной от идеологических стереотипов прошлого, ни с исторической точки зрения, ни с общечеловеческой эти американские “параллели” не выдерживают критики», — заявили российские дипломаты._ 
_МИД РФ отметил, что оценки подобного рода лишь подпитывают усилия тех, кто в политических, корыстных целях стремится сфальсифицировать факты и переписать историю заново._ 
_«Все это происходит на фоне удивительной толерантности, проявляемой в Соединенных Штатах к тем, кто в ряде европейских стран пытается обелить “своих” приспешников нацистов», — отмечается в комментарии, передает «Интерфакс»...."_

Просто уже достали всякие "исследователи" ! Уже реально надоело, когда мне указывают, что кто-то из моих предков "плохой агрессор", а кто "хороший предатель". Хрен угадали! И делают не мои "близкие", а какие-то деятели-пассажиры из-за бугра. Типа, мы у себя в "семье" сами не разберемся... 
Посмотрели бы как россияне голосуют по личностям в истории своей страны.

*Прежде чем стыдить и вызывать чувство вины за наших отцов, дедов - пусть подобные "соседи" за своих предков ответят!* 

*А своих мы в обиду не дадим!!!* 

http://www.nameofrussia.ru/rating.html

----------


## mirekw

Hi
I can just say, that my book is edited in Poland. 

Editor / Wydawca: Agencja Wydawnicza CB

Title / Tytuł: Czerwone gwiazdy sojusznik czarnych krzyży nad Polską. Lotnictwo sowieckie nad Kresami wrzesień – październik 1939 r.

Author/Autor: Mirosław Wawrzyński

Size/Format: A-5, 

Pages/Ilość stron: 219 

Photos/Ilość fot. b-w/cz.-b.: 46 i 1 mapa

Colors/Ilość stron koloru: 8 - 17 colors sides



Author: Mirosław Wawrzyński

Title: *„Czerwone gwiazdy sojusznik czarnych krzyży nad Polską. Lotnictwo sowieckie nad Kresami wrzesień – październik 1939 r.”*

Contents/Spis treści

Wprowadzenie

1. Przygotowania
1.1. Lotnictwo sowieckie przed inwazją
1.2. „Moskiewska Grupa Operacyjna”!
1.3. Śmierć „czerwonego Asa”
1.4. Lądowania samolot&#243;w polskich i niemieckich w ZSRS przed 17 września
1.5. Ordre de Bataille lotnictwa sowieckiego
1.6. Lotnictwo floty i lotnictwo NKWD
1.7. Klucz myśliwski KOP w Sarnach 1936-1939
1.8. Spadochroniarze sowieccy nad Polską 17 IX 1939!

2. Agresja „Czerwonych” na Rzeczypospolitą

2.1. Polska reakcja na inwazję ze Wschodu
2.2. Walki w pasie Frontu Białoruskiego
2.3. Walki w pasie Frontu Ukraińskiego
2.4. Walki i starcia powietrzne polsko-sowieckie
2.5. Ewakuacja lotnictwa polskiego
2.6. Sowiecki desant na Stanisław&#243;w!
2.7. Zestrzelenia polskich samolot&#243;w przez sowiecką obronę przeciwlotniczą
2.8. Sowieckie ataki lotnicze
2.9. Ostatnie „biało-czerwone szachownice”
2.10. Polując na podwodnego „Orła” - „czerwone gwiazdy” nad Estonią

3. Zakończenie

3.1. Polskie samoloty w rękach sowieckich
3.2. Badania polskich samolot&#243;w w Rosji
3.3. Sowieckie straty w wojnie nad Polską

Uzupełnienia – tabele dodatkowe
Słowniczek skr&#243;t&#243;w - cокращения

Bibliografia

PS
You may read more about it (only in Polish) on Polish side (there is also its cover) see:

http://www.dws.org.pl/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=121689

----------


## Холостяк

*„Czerwone gwiazdy sojusznik czarnych krzyży nad Polską. Lotnictwo sowieckie nad Kresami wrzesień – październik 1939 r.”*

*"Красные звезды союзник Черных крестов над Польшей. Советская авиация над Пределами сентябрь – октябрь 1939 г."*

Красные звезды *союзники* Черных крестов....!!!????
Уясе художественный образ...
Если б так было, то через Варшаву граница с "союзниками" прошла.
Полнейшее извращение фактов истории. Союзнического договора у СССР с Германией не было. В отличии Польши, Англии, Франции и Ко..., которые просто в 1939 накакали на своего союзника - Польшу... 

Гнилой дух польского "добрососедства" прет во всю... Что ж, это у них сейчас модно и доходно..., но станет боком. История это мнооого раз подтверждала.
Видно с каким уклоном и запахом материалец в ней подобран... Понятно качество и ценность этого "исторического исследования"... 
А название глав книги... "Смерть красного Аса"... Круто!!!
А где о том, как "героически" и "смело" обороняли свою родину воины Войска польского "на велосипедах"??? Как они в Румынию, бросив все оружие, трусливо уматали? А то все про "жестокость и коварство красных", "агрессию советов" и все такое.... А где об оккупации Польшей Западной Украины и Западной Белоруси?

Сейчас можно назвать Польшу союзником Америки в оккупации Ирака и союзником Грузии в геноциде осетин... Грузию то не зря вооружали союзнички... Вот это реальные союзники!

Классная книжка для ....



Бачте шо, *"Кresami"* по-польски сейчас называют так называемые земли "восточных поляков" - поляков Украины и западной Белоруси - в большинстве своем не потомков переселенцев, а потомков местных ополяченных украинцев и белорусов ("руських"), когда эти земли были захвачены и находились под гнетом Польши. 
*В любом случае - земля то не польская!!!! А Украины и Белоруси!!! Как ее не называй!!!!*

----------


## Nik Primopye

Уважаемый  Miroslaw,
прошу простить - могу писать только по русски. Надеюсь на понимание.

Есть к Вам пара вопросов по Вашей теме. 

Но перед вопросами должен заметить - я не одобряю дискуссию вокруг названия Вашей книги. Обсуждать название, не зная содержания книги - большая глупость.

С таким же успехом можно препираться вокруг названия пьесы А.Н.Островского "Гроза" - соответствует или нет эта пьеса современным взглядам на атмосферные явления - но в самой пьесе нет ни слова о метеорологии или атмосферном электричестве, что бы не говорили рассерженные оппоненты.

Теперь по вопросу :

В этой ветке, в Вашем #3 сказано -/цитата/ -" Mostly Polish plane were shot by Soviet A/A. The same danger was for Soviet planes, which were often shot by onw A/A unit."-/конец цитаты/.

А вот здесь, в статье " Черные кресты над Польшей" - говорится -/цитата/ -"...Р.23 армейской авиации сбросили только 25 тонн бомб, т.к. использовались в основном для разведки. Эти машины преследовал злой рок: шесть армейских "Карасей" сбила своя противовоздушная оборона..."/конец цитаты/.
http://www.airwar.ru/history/av2ww/a...nd/poland.html

Ничего похожего, относящегося к ПВО Германии, мне не попадалось.

Вопрос - сбитие собственных самолетов - польских или советских - что это, перманентная особенность славянской расы?
Или это обусловлено какими-то другими причинами - особенностями организации ПВО,слабой подготовкой личного состава и тому подобное?

Если это возможно, хотел бы узнать Ваше мнение. 

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## mirekw

Hi
the problem of losses done by own A/A unit during IX 1939 is quite serious.
Not only PZL.23 but other Polish planes had been hit by own fire. There was such psychosy of fear. Any plane over us - the enemy. Second quiet low knowledge about shapes of own enemy planes.
German flak did not have many chanches to open fire to enemy planes. There were not so many air attack done by Polish planes on enemy positions. Most dangerous was Me 109s and Me 110, which shot down about 100 Polish planes in 17 days.

If we talking about Soviet side in IX 1939, and common soldiers, they did  shot to anythig, which they had seen. There were several cases of shot down own planes (mostly U-2) by A/A fire. It was serious. So since 25 IX 1939 it was given for RKKA soldiers a special order to forbide them to open A/A fire to any kind of plane.
In my book I have written about a few cases of shoting by Soviet A/A fire own planes (a few VVS RKKA airmen were killed or wounded). The same was with Polish planes which were shot down by such A/A fire.

Regrads
mw

The case of shoting own plane it is not any kind of national habit but rather simple the common lack of knowledge about onw Plane among Polish and Soviet soldiers plus big fear/stress of war.

----------


## Холостяк

> Но перед вопросами должен заметить - я не одобряю дискуссию вокруг названия Вашей книги. Обсуждать название, не зная содержания книги - большая глупость.
> 
> С таким же успехом можно препираться вокруг названия пьесы А.Н.Островского "Гроза" - соответствует или нет эта пьеса современным взглядам на атмосферные явления - но в самой пьесе нет ни слова о метеорологии или атмосферном электричестве, что бы не говорили рассерженные оппоненты.


 
Я понимаю, что это камешек в мой огород...

Сравнивать классиков великой русской литературы и пародию на историческое исследование - явно показывает низкий интеллект пытающегося это сделать... Но относительно литературы, раз некоторые в полете своих мыслей эту темку притянули , рекомендую ему поразмыслить и над названием одного произведения Федора Достоевского "Идиот"... Там тоже нет о метеорогии и зависимости от нее освобождения Украины от Польской оккупации.



И кстати, книга видимо нашла своего "знатока". Как говорят - рыбак рыбака... Хе-хе-хе...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> .. Any plane over us - the enemy. . big fear/stress of war.


... There was such psychosy of fear.Any plane over us - the enemy....
...big fear/stress of war. 
Думаю, это нормальная реакция человека в ненормальных условиях.
Даже хорошее знание материальной части в такой ситуации не помогает.

 Тот же "big fear/stress of war" у американцев, 7 декабря 1941:

- "Ведущий знал о повышенной боевой готовности. Он точно договорился по радио с офицером на контрольной башне о порядке посадки. Было приказано включить бортовые огни и выдерживать установленное направление. 
Всем кораблям и зенитным батареям строжайшим образом приказали не открывать огня: самолеты свои. Но стоило им появиться в зоне Пёрл-Харбора, как линкор «Пенсильвания», подав пример бдительности, ощетинился огнем. В одно мгновение застреляло все, что могло стрелять. Пять самолетов были тут же сбиты, три летчика успели выпрыгнуть с парашютами из горящих машин, одного из них изрешетили из пулемета, пока он плыл в гавани. Благополучно приземлился лишь один самолет..."
(Яковлев Н.Н. Пёрл-Харбор, 7 декабря 1941 года. Быль и небыль. — М.: Политиздат, 1988.)

Дело происходило вечером 07.12.41, через 12 часов после удара по гавани.

Чистая психология. Человек смотрит, но видит не то, что есть, а то, что его пугает. Примерно как мой друг Холостяк.(#22)

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Я понимаю, что это камешек в мой огород...
> 
> ... Там тоже нет о метеорогии и зависимости от нее освобождения Украины от Польской аккупации.


Вы плохо понимаете. 
О Вас вообще нет ни слова.

Повторю - обсуждать, не прочитав книгу - большая глупость.
Я книгу не читал.
Вы выводы делаете -"пародию на историческое исследование" - значит, книгу читали?
Кстати - Аккупация пишется через О. Независимо от интеллекта.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Холостяк

А что обсуждать?
Это они сейчас трубят о союзе Советов и Германии для оккупации Польши, тока вспоминают только то что ИМ ВЫГОДНО!!! Так грызуны себя сейчас ведут. Особенно на волне последних событий - это у них актуально. Напрочь забыли предшествующие события, как сами оккупировали Белоруссию, Украину, Литву....
В этой книженции подобное. Даже и читать ее е обязательно, так как по заглавию видна ее не историческая, а именно политическая направленность. Если уж в заглавии искажение истории, то и в содержание то же самое...

Я сейчас неоднократно встречал подобное гнилое явление, то есть "яркое рисование оккупации" Польши в 1939 году, но акценты там расставлены не на Германию а на Россию... Рассчитано это на лохов, но... имеет место. Даже на англоязычных форумах обсуждают. Подобно как англосаксы (которым поляки сейчас всячески стараются угодить, про то как лижут зад говорить не буду из-за политкорректности) врали и подменяли факты в агрессии Грузии в Осетию. Когда нагло врали, подменяли факты, умалчивали реальность... Так и в данном случае. Так самое прикольное, что тогда на Польшу ее друзья англосаксы "положили" в "трудный" час подставив поляков, так и сейчас те же англосаксы подставили Грузию... 

Но удивляет, что история не может научить этих людей.. Или эти люди действительно так безнадежно тупы???

Говорят, Илья Эренбург на встрече с Лионом Фейхтвангером воскликнул по поводу происходящего в ту пору: «Что на это скажет история?» Фейхтвангер ответил: «Эта сука, как всегда, соврет». Но ведь врет не сама уже состоявшаяся история (ее не переделаешь), а те, кто пытается ее переиначить.

Вот хорошая подборка по этому поводу:

«Вообще, надо признать, что «восстановленная Польша» сыграла самую гнусную роль в провоцировании Второй мировой войны. Ведь Польша в 20-30 годы напала на ВСЕХ своих соседей: Литву, Россию, Германию и Чехословакию (не любят поминать, что в Мюнхене 1938, кроме Германии, территориальные претензии Чехословакии предъявили Венгрия и Польша). У всех соседних стран Польша успешно отторгла территории, конечно, при закулисном содействии Англии.

http://pioneer-lj.livejournal.com/768048.html

http://oboguev.livejournal.com/904037.html

http://pioneer-lj.livejournal.com/462895.html

----------


## Nik Primopye

> А что обсуждать?
> ... Даже и читать ее е обязательно, так как по заглавию видна ее не историческая, а именно политическая направленность. Если уж в заглавии искажение истории, то и в содержание то же самое...


Пара риторических вопросов:
Может быть такое, что содержание не соответствует названию?
Да примеров - сколько угодно.
Может быть такое,что название было выбрано под давлением издателей?
Или "Cross’s Ally" - или никакой книги. Да запросто.

Допустим, читаем на стр.ХХХ: -"Такого-то числа, в 11-30 авиация ВВС нанесла бомбовый удар по позициям вермахта. В налете участвовали ... и ..." ( Архив, опись, документ №...) 
Возможно, что в книге такие эпизоды описаны? Возможно.
И что остается от названия?

Нам неизвестно содержание. Зачем же заранее сволочить автора?

К сожалению, дискуссия сразу пошла по Жванецкому:
-"Давайте рассуждать о крахе и подъеме Голливуда, не видя ни одного фильма. Давайте сталкивать философов, не читая их работ. Давайте спорить о вкусе устриц и кокосовых орехов с теми, кто их ел, до хрипоты, до драки, воспринимая вкус еды на слух, цвет на зуб..." http://www.jvanetsky.ru/data/text/t7/stili_spora/


С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Холостяк

Вы о чем? Ах о любимом Голливуде!

А я о несоответствии названия книги реальности истории. И лживость сразу в названии книги... Советы не были в союзе с Нацистами по оккупации Польши.... Более того, это был не "захват" "Восточной" Польши (не кисло авторишка приписал исконные земли Украины-Белоруссии Польше), а освобождение территории Западной Украины и Белоруссии от оккупации Польши...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Вы о чем? Ах о любимом Голливуде!


Вообще-то, если Вы не заметили, я об этом:

1-Может быть такое, что содержание не соответствует названию?
2-Может быть такое,что название было выбрано под давлением издателей?
3-Возможно, что в книге противоречащие названию эпизоды описаны?
4-Зачем заранее сволочить автора?

Ник

----------


## Холостяк

> Вообще-то, если Вы не заметили, я об этом:
> 
> 1-Может быть такое, что содержание не соответствует названию?
> 2-Может быть такое,что название было выбрано под давлением издателей?
> 3-Возможно, что в книге противоречащие названию эпизоды описаны?
> 4-Зачем заранее сволочить автора?
> 
> Ник


 
1 - Может быть автор просто русофоб?
2 - Может быть он просто пишет по заказу и за что уплачено издателем-русофобом? При этом никто на него не давил, а он даже сам на радостях черкнул.
3 - Может быть в книге вообще написаны кулинарные рецепты?
4 - Хто обидел афтара?

----------


## Franek Grabowski

> Вопрос - сбитие собственных самолетов - польских или советских - что это, перманентная особенность славянской расы?
> Или это обусловлено какими-то другими причинами - особенностями организации ПВО,слабой подготовкой личного состава и тому подобное?


Sbivali vse, no v mnozhestvie sluchaev net takih dannyh.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> 1 - Может быть автор просто русофоб?
> 2 - Может быть он просто пишет по заказу и за что уплачено издателем-русофобом? При этом никто на него не давил, а он даже сам на радостях черкнул.
> 3 - Может быть в книге вообще написаны кулинарные рецепты?
> 4 - Хто обидел афтара?


По п.1-3 - ответ - "Небываемое бывает" (копирайт, ясно, не мой).
п.4 - см. сообщения в теме, в т.ч. от "Холостяка".

Поскольку мы от темы все дальше - если есть желание, можем продолжать здесь
-http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread.php?t=1910

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Sbivali vse, no v mnozhestvie sluchaev net takih dannyh.


to Franek Grabowski

Про "особенности славян" - это было в шутку.
Просто мне попадалось в книгах о советских, польских, американских случаях огня по своим самолетам. И не попадалось - о подобных случаях в Вермахте.

Может быть - я мало читал немецких воспоминаний.
Может быть - это результат особой организации ПВО в германской армии.
Может быть - это показатель очень высокой подготовки солдат вермахта.

Поэтому и спросил.
 Имелось в виду - в вермахте такие случаи бывали?
Если "Да" - все как у всех. Если "Нет" - в чем причина?

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

Уважаемый  Miroslaw,

если возможно, прошу прокоментировать абзац из книги 
Вишлёв О.В. Накануне 22 июня 1941 года. — М.: Наука, 2001
(книга в интернете -http://militera.lib.ru/research/vishlev/title.html)

"17 сентября 1939 г. в 2 часа ночи Сталин в присутствии Молотова и наркома обороны СССР К.Е. Ворошилова проинформировал германских дипломатических представителей в Москве о том, что частям Красной Армии дан приказ через четыре часа перейти государственную границу. Советское руководство предложило во избежание инцидентов [107] остановить наступление германских войск, отвести вырвавшиеся вперед подразделения на линию Белосток — Брест — Львов и запретить германской авиации совершать полеты восточнее этой линии. Немцам дали понять, что в случае невыполнения этих требований их части могут попасть под бомбовые удары советской авиации{11}. Просьба германского военного атташе генерала Э. Кёстринга задержать на некоторое время выступление советских войск и прежде всего действия авиации, дабы он мог проинформировать свое командование и тем самым предотвратить возможные инциденты и потери, была отклонена{12}. В ряде мест 17-18 сентября 1939 г., несмотря на предпринятые немцами меры предосторожности, их части все же попали под атаки советских летчиков. Досталось, в частности, облаченным в коричневую форму подразделениям Немецкого трудового фронта{13}. Германскому командованию пришлось ускорить отвод своих войск на указанный советским руководством рубеж."
приведенный абзац взят из -http://militera.lib.ru/research/vishlev/04.html)

Возможно, такой эпизод (эпизоды?) отражен в Вашей книге?

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Franek Grabowski

> Поэтому и спросил.
>  Имелось в виду - в вермахте такие случаи бывали?
> Если "Да" - все как у всех. Если "Нет" - в чем причина?


Da, potomu samoljoty na zhelto krasili.

----------


## mirekw

Hi 
Sorry but I do not have online contact to the internet. I can answer with a few day delay in discution.

There are information that Luftwaffe unit had got an information from own high staff about corssing Polish border by RKKA on 16 IX 1939 (one day before 17 IX). They also had got information about the line, which they did not let to came accross. Luftwaffe did not take care much about this and flown deep into this territory on 17 IX 39.

Russian since 1 IX 39 had began support for example Luftwaffe's crews by sending radio signal for better air navigation. Radiostation Minsk had worked since 1 IX 39 2 houres longer then before.

I do not hear, read, had found any case of Russian air attack done on German land unit. There are a few cases (near Lvov one well know case) of exchange fire between German and Soviet land forces (with KIA and WIA). Any kind of such incudnet was very fast explained.

There were not such incident in the air. 
In one case Me 109s and I-16 had met together in the air - and nothing had happend. I do not hear, find any information about air fighting between Luftwaffe and VVS RKKA in IX 39 too.

There are one incident, when one German He 111 bomber of KG 27 had landed in Russia on 13 IX with 50% of battle damage inflicted by Polish a/a. This plane was repaired in a few days. So the German crew had returned to the Germany on 27 or 28 IX 1939. During returned flight German bomber was escorted by Russian fighters to the Soviet borders. 
Of course for some of Russian taking part in this discution this could be not counted as a Ally action, but maybe as a humanitary act of Russian friendships towards German. 
5 Polish air crews, which had landed before 17 IX in Russia were arested and some of them were later killed in Katyń in 1940. Some of them hade leaved Russia in 1942. This is other story.


In the first days of Russian agression on Poland VVS units had done bomb attack mostly near the border, not so far from the first line of Russian land forces. German were much more futher (they were waiting for Russian, did not crossing "own part" of Poland). So the information about air attacking German units by VVS are nice fiction.    

There were also introduced earlier special visual signals for land forces to make better distinction among German, Polish (enemy) and Russian forces from the air. 
Most of Russian air attack were done against Polish land units (KOP + others), which were reatrating to the west and south.  




> ряде мест 17-18 сентября 1939 г., несмотря на предпринятые немцами меры предосторожности, их части все же попали под атаки советских летчиков. Досталось, в частности, облаченным в коричневую форму подразделениям Немецкого трудового фронта


If it above was true, could be nice to hear/know the name of German land unit and Russian one. I do not hear/read from many sources about any kid of such incidnet. 

There were of course a few incident when "Polish planes" with red stars had bombed Soviet land forces inflicting personal (killed and wounded) and material losses (destroyed cars).   

Regards
mw

----------


## mirekw

Better late then never, :-)

Last days, some pages taken from my book are at last hanged on Jacek Jackiewcz web side:

http://www.kecay.info/

There are some pages of text, and a few photos, color drawings. You may see/read them:

http://www.kecay.com/mirek.htm

Regards,

Mirek Wawrzyński

----------


## mirekw

Hi
There is quite long article edited in Polish aviation magazine Aero about the last air flight, fighting over Poland in SO/SGO "Polesie" (25 IX - 5 X 1939); 1 PWS-26 and 2 X RWD-8 (46 flights in this period). The title is: "Ostatnie biało-czerwone szachownice". This is very extended material, which was first edited in my book "Red Stars over Poland". There were two air clashes between PWS-26 and I-16s. Sovied had inflicted a few holes on Polish training plane (on 1 X 1939 , secon on 4 X 39). So it was the last air combats over Poland in 1939.

The article has 16 b&w phots, pp. 4-13, [in:] Aero nr 1(20)/2009. 

See the 1st page:

http://kagero.pl/index.php?option=com_c ... &Itemid=29

M. Wawrzyński
__________________

----------


## mirekw

The first link is not working so the good one is:

http://kagero.pl/index.php?option=co...2009&Itemid=29

Regrads,
M. Wawrzyński

----------

